# Black STI Pics



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)




----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)




----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

My commuter! (80 miles roundtrip each damn day-Lexus is the answer).








Check out the sunlight glinting off the paint/metal. Ah...a beautiful morning it was....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Very very nice how happy are you with the purchase I would suspect very much. Imprezas always look so mean in black I love it.


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

MR2 getting ready to be modded.









Mr2 Outside with its brother STI


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Is that your M3? *drooools* Also please don't tell me those are all your cars.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Damn you are rich, that is how I want my driveway to look once I get out of college.


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

Neil said:


> *Is that your M3? *drooools* Also please don't tell me those are all your cars. *


Well, technically, my wife owns 50% of everything so they are not all mine.

I am old. I may be dead soon. I am gonna enjoy life as much as I frickin can. Next year - gonna join the fun and buy a 350Z (I hear there is a new color out- liquid aluminum-true?)


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

wow, your cars are nice, wish i had the money for the new sti


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

yes its true its another silver called liquid something and they are dropping the brickyard red color.


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

DROOOOLZZZZ , CREAMS IN PANTS , and all those other sayings


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

your wife owns only 50%...damn, Mine has got at least 75% LOL


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*NICE*

YEA VERY NICE, AND WHEN DO YOU THINK YOU WILL BE DYING, J/K!!!!!!!! I AM INTERESTED IN A GOOD DEAL CAN YOU INCLUDE ME IN OUR DEED?!?!?!?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Whatever you do for a living something is going right  Got any jobs  If those are just your cars I can just imagine what your house must look like! You should get a Murcielago man, that would be sick.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

LOL


> YEA VERY NICE, AND WHEN DO YOU THINK YOU WILL BE DYING, J/K!!!!!!!! I AM INTERESTED IN A GOOD DEAL CAN YOU INCLUDE ME IN OUR DEED?!?!?!?


You are one lucky guy man you have every car that I drool for when I see them on the streets but you are missing a V Spec j/k. Do you have any performance mods on any of your cars besides the mR2?


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

WasKie said:


> *LOL
> 
> 
> You are one lucky guy man you have every car that I drool for when I see them on the streets but you are missing a V Spec j/k. Do you have any performance mods on any of your cars besides the mR2? *


not yet. The mr2 is a fun project car and as such, is getting mod attention right now. It is a bitch to work on though.


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

Come join our meet!

We meet every Saturday night at 9 pm. You are all welcome to join us!

Here is a thread with directions.

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27141

Here is a thread with pics of cars that showed up last night.

http://www.houston-imports.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27137

Chris our resident pic taker would love to have a bunch of Nissans show up! The pics would be badass.

We don't have enough Nissan owners in the Woodlands!

If you think this is too far, make a day of it. Go shopping, eat dinner and attend a car meet after!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I am in San Antonio, but would seriosly consider coming up for one of these meets. Sounds like fun.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I thought the STi was not surrposed to be released until June/2004??


----------



## MCoupe (Jul 4, 2003)

alty02 said:


> *I am in San Antonio, but would seriosly consider coming up for one of these meets. Sounds like fun. *


Please do come! We would appreciate it!

It is great fun. No idiots and we have our own security (girls on horses-security firm). No joke

The cops are cool too. If you have friends in Houston, make a weekend of it. In fact, we can schedule two meets. One on Saturday and one on Sunday. There are enough import lovers in the Houston area.

Andy

Aim Name is Mr2mcoupe


----------

